# Germany Bundesliga 24-26 April



## A_Skywalker (Apr 20, 2009)

24 Apr 17:30 TSG Hoffenheim v Hertha Berlin  2.37 3.40 2.62  
25 Apr 12:30 Bayer Leverkusen v Karlsruhe  1.36 4.33 7.50   
25 Apr 12:30 Bayern Munich v Schalke  1.61 3.60 5.00   
25 Apr 12:30 Borussia Dortmund v Hamburg  2.37 3.20 2.75   
25 Apr 12:30 Hannover 96 v Cologne  1.90 3.30 3.75  
25 Apr 12:30 VfB Stuttgart v Eintracht Frankfurt  1.44 4.00 6.50   
25 Apr 12:30 Werder Bremen v Bochum  1.40 4.33 6.50  
26 Apr 14:00 Borussia M'gladbach v Arminia Bielefeld  2.00 3.20 3.60   
26 Apr 14:00 Cottbus v Wolfsburg  5.00 3.60 1.61


----------



## Anggun (Apr 23, 2009)

Im taking Bayern over Schalke. Relying only on hopes. 
Surely Bayern can't disapoint again?!


----------

